# Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)



## Vespabesitzer (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,..

Der Ufergraben ist fertig, die -20er Strufe ist bestzt,..

doch was mir noch ein wenig fehlt sind mehr Pflanzen auf *meiner -50cm Wasserstufe,..
*
Bisher habe ich nur an Klamus und Röhrricht gedacht,..

Es sollte möglich was aus dem Wasser "rausgucken" blühen oder nicht,..
habt ihr schöne Bilder von Pflanzen die (erfolgreich) bei ca. 50cm Wassertiefe stehen,..

danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

hallo micha,


lade dir doch mal die interaktive’ Pflanzenliste von werner herunter 

dort solltest du eigentlich dann die passenden pflanzen finden 

tannewedel + __ hechtkraut sind bei mir auf - 50 cm.


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

ups, der link war ned ganz richtig  

http://www.nymphaion.de/downloads/Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste.xls


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

Hallo Mitch,..

hmm.. mir geht es eher um "praktische Beispiele",.. nur "Nahaufnahmen" aus dem Katalog und Angaben für die Tiefe könnte ich ja auch
aus z.B. den NG Katalog nehmen,..

aber letztendlich wirken die Pflanzen immer ganz anders und entwickeln sich halt auch immer toll.

Daher weiter mein Wunsch von Erfahrungen bei -50cm.
(__ Hechtkraut und Tannenwedel habe ich schon  )

Mein Filtergraben (mit den meisten Pflanzen sieht so aus:
     (für den suche ich eigentlich nix mehr).

Mein Hauptteich im -20 bis -30cm Bereich ist auch gut besetzt.
 

Mit geht es vordringlich um den hinteren Bereich bei -50cm. (die Pflanzen am Rand (__ Kalmus) sind bisher nur im Ufermattentaschen eingesetzt).
   

Danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

hi micha,

wie wäre es mit nur unterwasserpflanzen wie __ tausendblatt o.ä ?

oder willst du auch evtl. hoch hinaus ==> __ rohrkolben


----------



## axel (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

Hallo Micha 

Ich hab das selbe Problem !
Wie wärs mit Seerosen für den Bereich ?
Hier mal ein Beispiel

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p53_Nymphaea--Inner-Light-.html

Ich werd wohl Seerosen nehmen .

Lg
axel


----------



## mic_chief (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

Hallo micha.

Ich suche auch noch Pflanzen für diesen Bereich. Die Auswahl ist da nicht so riesig. Werde wohl auch auf Seerosen zurückgreifen. 

Sehr schön finde ich auch die __ Seekanne. Etwas höher Pflanzen, an der Kante zur tieferen Stufe. Dann geht die schnell ab. Blüht bei mir schon.


----------



## Sigridkira (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

Hallo Micha,
ich hab in 50 cm Tiefe die __ Schwanenblume "Butomus Umbellatus". Unser Teich ist noch neu, das Wasser ist seit ca. 4-5 Wochen  drin, das Substrat ist nur Sand auf Ufermatten. Nur die Seerosen sind in Kübeln mit Lehmerde. Alle Pflanzen sind sehr gut angewachsen, vor allem die Schwanenblume, die bekommt Ihre erste Blüte.
LG Sigrid


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

:beeten Fotos :beeten bitte 

Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich genug,.. es soll oben was "raus gucken";..
muss nicht blühen aber schön grün sollte es sein 

Seerosen habe ich auch schon 4 Stück versenkt,..
für 50cm, 80cm und zweimal 1,20m..  
(die müssen aber erst noch "gasgeben",..  ich will später 50% vom Teich mit Seerosen "zugewuchert" haben,...

Was gibt´s denn noch schönes zu zeigen  ausser __ Hechtkraut und __ Schwertlilie & Co? auf 50 cm(!)


danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

Hallo micha.

Mir fällt da grad noch die __ Papageienfeder ein. Die schaut oben auch raus.


----------



## Sigridkira (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

Hallo Micha,
hier Fotos von der __ Schwanenblume, auch die __ Papageienfeder kommt schon aus dem Wasser, die ist auch bei 50 cm eingepflanzt. 

 
LG Sigrid


----------



## elkop (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

meine __ krebsschere hat sich bei ca. 50 cm niedergelassen.
ja, und auch __ papageienfeder (__ tausendblatt) sitzt dort (unten rechts - vordergrund)


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

Hallo,.. wollte nur abschliessend berichten, was ich für -50cm Wassertiefe gekauft habe,..
(PS: ich will hier auch niemanden "schlecht reden") habe aber zuerst bei dem oft gelobten Händler Nymphaion (zum erstenmal) gekauft.

Die Pflanzen kamen auch recht schnell an, (sogar auf Rechnung  ) allerdings doch etwas arg abgeknickt und braun,. 
o.k. dafür waren Sie auch etwas größer,.. aber im Nachhinein finde ich "mittelgroße" die noch selbst einiges anwachsen werden, besser.

Meine Lieferung für 32Euro:
  (leider standen auf den Zettelchen nur der Latainische Blumenname drauf, nicht das "deutsche" und auch
nix mit Wassertiefe und Nahrungsbedarf :beeten  ( Astiger __ Igelkolben, Sumpfschwertlilie, __ Hechtkraut, breitblättriges __ Pfeilkraut, __ Kalmus)

Im Wasser sah das dann so aus:
 groß und schlapp:    

Ich habe auch beim Werner angefragt,.. wegen den Angaben und einiges abgeknicktes und braunes ,.. aber leider keine Antwort erhalten 
o.k. ist Hauptsaison,..  hätte mich als "Neukunde" aber über eine Reaktion gefreut...

Somit habe ich dort keine weitere Pflanzen bestellt und mir stattdessen bei NG nochmal eine "Nachlieferung" bestellt,..
o.k. 4mal so viele Pflanzen und auch 3mal so teuer,.. aber dafür auch "doppelt" so gut. (wie ich subjetiv persönlich finde)

habe dabei folgende Pflanzen ausgewählt:
15634  TIEFWASSER-RÖHRICHT          1.0
15270  __ SCHWANENBLUME                1.0
15273  PFEILBLATT                   4.0
15348  PFEILKRAUT, BREITBL.         2.0
15278  IGELKOLBEN,Ästiger           2.0
15283  Igelkolben, Einfacher        3.0
15272  HECHTKRAUT BLAU              2.0
15280  HECHTKRAUT,RIESEN            1.0
15275  ZUNGENHAHNENFUSS             1.0
15305  WASSERSCHWERTLILIE           1.0
15287  __ ROHRKOLBEN, ZIERLICH         1.0
15250  SCHWIMM.__ LAICHKRAUT           1.0
15282  LUDWIGIE                     1.0



     

Jetzt habe ich erstmal genug Pflanzen...
und mein Filtergraben sieht inzwischen auch so aus:
    

mfG. Micha


----------



## minimag (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

Hallo Micha,
sieht ja toll aus. 
Das dürfte ja bis in den Herbst noch gut 'gedeihen'. Bin schon dann gespannt auf die Bilder.
Kannst Du mir bitte die Liste der Pflanzen für Deinen Filtergraben zukommen lassen. Die Gestaltung fällt mir sehr gut.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Casybay (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

sieht super schön aus , Micha
G
Carmen


----------



## mitch (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

hallo micha,


na deine pflanzen kommen ja nun richtig in fahrt  

es dauert halt immer etwas, aber die gedult zahlt sich letztendlich aus .

hast du deine co2 anlage noch in betrieb ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*



minimag schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir bitte die Liste der Pflanzen für Deinen Filtergraben zukommen lassen. Die Gestaltung fällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Hallo Andreas,.. sorry, dass ich erst so spät antworte habe derzeit noch eine andere Baustelle...

Die Pflanzen im Filtergraben sind alle aus dem Komplett-Paket von NG für Filtergraben,,.. (so ca. 70Euro) für 3-4m.
(habe da derzeit aber leider keine Komplett Liste von),

Ich habe diese nur dieses Jahr nochmal teilweise "nachgerüstet", da im letzten Winter doch einige Jungpflanzen auf der Strecke geblieben sind,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen sind auf einer -50cm Wasserstufe am besten (bitte Bilder)*

Hei, wie wär es mit Zungenhahnenfuß? Blüht schön gelb und ich glaub, das ist auch ein Starkzehrer...
VG Biotopfan


----------

